

Mass. considering investor-sponsored social service programs - sethg
http://www.boston.com/business/articles/2011/06/27/massachusetts_others_eye_new_model_to_fund_social_programs/

======
mw63214
If they can streamline and scale this model, I truly think this will be the
most important turning point in our government in several generations. This
model has the potential to align the incentives of the private sector with the
incentives of an efficient public sector, while keeping them both relatively
separate.(geometrically speaking, parallel purpose, not perpendicular.)

